

What kind of jobs do software engineers who earn $500k per year do? - normanv
http://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-engineers-who-earn-500k-per-year-do

======
greenyoda
This was posted many times already:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/What%20kind%...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/What%20kind%20of%20jobs%20do%20software%20engineers%20who%20earn%20%24500k%20per%20year%20do%3F)

